# Novice needs help



## jvick920

New to rooting and installing custom ROMs. I have a Samsung Showcase sch-i500 running stock 2.3.5 on the ntelos network. I would really appreciate it if someone could assist me with a guide for rooting and flashing a ROM for this phone, if it is possible. I have seen some of the documentation for CSouth SCH-i500's, but am unsure if it will work for my ntelos phone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shelby04861

scroll a little bit up to the stickies at the stock that tell you how to do everything you are asking. it is for the fascinate but should work. make sure you do a ton of reading first so you understand what all the terms are. it can get confusing when you ask for help and dont understand the terms in the answer. once you get all that part done you are going to want to flash a rom for the showcase, as you will have three different versions of the same rom usually. this will help you avoid any data or mms issues.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## jvick920

Ok, I have tried 4 different roms, followed all instructions perfectly, flashed different radios.. I can make calls, send and receive texts, but have no data connection.


----------



## Adelos

Odin your carrier's radios?

Edit: Wait nevermind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jvick920

Adelos said:


> Odin your carrier's radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's the problem, I can't find any documentation concerning ntelos radios, or anything for ntelos for that matter. Guess I was a fool for messing around with verizon stuff when my phone isn't a verizon,


----------



## jvick920

So yeah, after much thought.. I've come to the conclusion that I half-bricked my Showcase. It has a rom for CSouth on it, and it needs a nTelos radio or modem to function properly. I can send and receive calls and texts, but have no data connection. Lesson learned- always do backups of original roms. I didn't.


----------



## Shelby04861

I wouldn't give up so easily. The answer is out there but you are.going to have to dig a little. I thought I saw a ics rom specifically for your phone, maybe on xda....can't remember.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## mezster

Maybe this will help. Pay attention to post #1279, should solve your problems. Doing a search of that thread for the term "ntelos" also provides some useful information.


----------



## larryp1962

Here is what you need to get you back to stock ntelos..... with Odin , extract pit file and .tar file

http://dl.dropbox.co...%20carriers.zip

"Make sure you dial *228 after flashing"

You will get DATA back!


----------



## larryp1962

Im not sure how you could extract the radio to flash separate to another rom (ive never tried it) ... but its an idea

But if you want to just want to root stock as i posted above

do this....

Flash this CWM recovery with Odin ( put .tar file in PDA and make sure repartition is ("NOT CHECKED")

http://dl.dropbox.co...ecovery-ALL.tar

After phone boots up , put flashable root package below on SD card.

http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip

Flash root package from CWM

now you will be rooted









you may have to go to market and install "busy box"


----------



## jvick920

larryp1962 said:


> Here is what you need to get you back to stock ntelos..... with Odin , extract pit file and .tar file
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...%20carriers.zip
> 
> "Make sure you dial *228 after flashing"
> 
> You will get DATA back!


Ok, so I did everything as directed.. now I'm back to stock nTelos rom.. dialed *228 to reconfigure.. still no data


----------



## larryp1962

jvick920 said:


> Ok, so I did everything as directed.. now I'm back to stock nTelos rom.. dialed *228 to reconfigure.. still no data


Ok. TRY THIS ....

re flash again the stock ntelos rom as you did before with Odin...... BUT this time make sure to also CHECK the "PHONE EFS CLEAR BOX"

Then dial *228

If i doest work after the first time try again	.(ive had to do it more than once to get it to work)

Good Luck!!

It should work .. because its worked for a couple of other people


----------



## jvick920

larryp1962 said:


> Ok. TRY THIS ....
> 
> re flash again the stock ntelos rom as you did before with Odin...... BUT this time make sure to also CHECK the "PHONE EFS CLEAR BOX"
> 
> Then dial *228
> 
> If i doest work after the first time try again	.(ive had to do it more than once to get it to work)
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> It should work .. because its worked for a couple of other people


Thanks! Trying now, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jvick920

Ok, an odd thing is happening now. Re-flashed.. checked phone efs clear box.. booted phone.. dialed *228.. it took me to Verizon's activation line, and was unable to activate.


----------



## awedel

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't *228 Verizon specific? I didn't think that it worked on other networks.


----------



## jvick920

awedel said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't *228 Verizon specific? I didn't think that it worked on other networks.


Before I flashed this ROM, *228 took me to nTelos activation.


----------



## larryp1962

Well I do know that *228 activates C spire, USSC, and Verizon

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962

jvick920 said:


> Before I flashed this ROM, *228 took me to nTelos activation.


Did you try it more than one time?

Its took me more than one time

If it don't work I would call ntelos and tell them you lost data (play dumb) and maybe they can direct you

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jvick920

larryp1962 said:


> Did you try it more than one time?
> 
> Its took me more than one time
> 
> If it don't work I would call ntelos and tell them you lost data (play dumb) and maybe they can direct you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I tried it twice.. the issue being that *228 directed me to Verizon's activation.. The ROM I was trying before took me to nTelos activation with *228, it just wouldn't activate. I could make calls and texts.. but no data or MMS.

If it helps, the name of the ROM file I was trying before is CI500_ACG_EI20_GB_REL_KIES

Haha, and yeah if I can't find a decent solution to this problem, I was actually considering intentionally bricking the device and taking it back to the store since it's been less than a month since I purchased it and is still under warranty. I just don't want to give up that easily.


----------



## jvick920

If at all possible, can anyone please please please help me with the fastboot files for ntelos showcase sch-i500? galaxy s phone.


----------



## JWnSC

jvick920 said:


> If at all possible, can anyone please please please help me with the fastboot files for ntelos showcase sch-i500? galaxy s phone.


Sounds like your provisions got f'ed up. Efs clear locks our phone to verizon for some reason. Turn airplane mode on, pull the battery, reboot, and turn airplane mode back off. If that dont work you might have to call tech support. I had the same problem in the same situation. Lucked out, the guy knew what he was doing. Tell them your data was spotty so you accidently updated your prl while roaming and havent had internet since. That might point them in the right direction. You can check your data settings in the dialer menu with ##3282#. When I flashed a cellular south rom it changed all my data settings and another time with efs clear. Yep I've fudged my phone up a lot. This is what it should look like or similar.
(Dial) ##3282#
username/ (password is 000000)
User Name [email protected]
SPI MN-HA 300
SPI MN-AAA 2
M Home Address 0.0.0.0
Prim Home Agent 0.0.0.0
Sec Home Agent 0.0.0.0
Rev Tunnel Pref On

Advanced/ (enter spc 000000)
Home SID 4178
Home NID 65535
MCC 310
MNC 47
ACCOLC 0
CDMA Home Reg Yes
CDMA fSID Reg YES
CDMA fNID Reg Yes
ESN (yours will be different)
P_Rev 6
VOCODER EVRC
SCM 00111010
Lock Code (last 4 digits of your phone #)
SLOT MODE Yes
SLOT CYCLE INDEX 2
SPI AAA 0
SPI Home Agent 0

MMS Provisioning (000000)
MMCS Domain http://mms.ntelospcs.net
UAProf http://uaprof.ntelospcs.net/sami500.xml
MMS User Agent sam-i500
MMS Post URL /

Make sure that the user name and mms provisioning are correct if not correct them, reboot and retry prl update (*228) Hope this helps, write down your advanced settings just in case their different from mine. I used two different phones and these settings were the same. If this dont work call ntelos tech support (611). Ask if they can reset your data connection.here are the stock files for ntelos not sure if they'll help or not for your situation http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelos-fa10ei20eh09/.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvick920

JWnSC said:


> Sounds like your provisions got f'ed up. Efs clear locks our phone to verizon for some reason. Turn airplane mode on, pull the battery, reboot, and turn airplane mode back off. If that dont work you might have to call tech support. I had the same problem in the same situation. Lucked out, the guy knew what he was doing. Tell them your data was spotty so you accidently updated your prl while roaming and havent had internet since. That might point them in the right direction. You can check your data settings in the dialer menu with ##3282#. When I flashed a cellular south rom it changed all my data settings and another time with efs clear. Yep I've fudged my phone up a lot. This is what it should look like or similar.
> (Dial) ##3282#
> username/ (password is 000000)
> User Name [email protected]
> SPI MN-HA 300
> SPI MN-AAA 2
> M Home Address 0.0.0.0
> Prim Home Agent 0.0.0.0
> Sec Home Agent 0.0.0.0
> Rev Tunnel Pref On
> 
> Advanced/ (enter spc 000000)
> Home SID 4178
> Home NID 65535
> MCC 310
> MNC 47
> ACCOLC 0
> CDMA Home Reg Yes
> CDMA fSID Reg YES
> CDMA fNID Reg Yes
> ESN (yours will be different)
> P_Rev 6
> VOCODER EVRC
> SCM 00111010
> Lock Code (last 4 digits of your phone #)
> SLOT MODE Yes
> SLOT CYCLE INDEX 2
> SPI AAA 0
> SPI Home Agent 0
> 
> MMS Provisioning (000000)
> MMCS Domain http://mms.ntelospcs.net
> UAProf http://uaprof.ntelos...net/sami500.xml
> MMS User Agent sam-i500
> MMS Post URL /
> 
> Make sure that the user name and mms provisioning are correct if not correct them, reboot and retry prl update (*228) Hope this helps, write down your advanced settings just in case their different from mine. I used two different phones and these settings were the same. If this dont work call ntelos tech support (611). Ask if they can reset your data connection.here are the stock files for ntelos not sure if they'll help or not for your situation http://rootzwiki.com...-fa10ei20eh09/.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


ugh. Did as directed.. Still takes me to verizon activation even after flashing stock files with no EFS clear. Any calls take me to verizon external services. I'm completely lost. Do I need to flash a different radio file? If so, is there a valid link for a working nTelos radio?

You've been the most helpful and detailed out of anyone that has helped, and I appreciate that. I'm just at a loss here and don't want to bite the bullet and give up.


----------



## JWnSC

jvick920 said:


> ugh. Did as directed.. Still takes me to verizon activation even after flashing stock files with no EFS clear. Any calls take me to verizon external services. I'm completely lost. Do I need to flash a different radio file? If so, is there a valid link for a working nTelos radio?
> 
> You've been the most helpful and detailed out of anyone that has helped, and I appreciate that. I'm just at a loss here and don't want to bite the bullet and give up.


Tech support seems to be your only hope or take it to the store. Not in a mean way but Ntelos is pretty good about replacing phones. I called tech support one time and they told me that I needed my provisions reflashed. I took it up to the store and the guy at the store didn't know how to do it so he gave me a new phone. The files in the thread are stock files for ntelos which is a generic showcase, radio included.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvick920

JWnSC said:


> Tech support seems to be your only hope or take it to the store. Not in a mean way but Ntelos is pretty good about replacing phones. I called tech support one time and they told me that I needed my provisions reflashed. I took it up to the store and the guy at the store didn't know how to do it so he gave me a new phone. The files in the thread are stock files for ntelos which is a generic showcase, radio included.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice JWnSC. I took my phone back to the nTelos store today, told them I accidentally updated it while roaming. They attempted to reflash the provisions, failed, and gave me a new phone. Soo now I'm back to stock nTelos with data and MMS. 

Unsure now if I should even attempt anything more with it, since there seems to be no development for our phone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JWnSC

jvick920 said:


> Thanks for the advice JWnSC. I took my phone back to the nTelos store today, told them I accidentally updated it while roaming. They attempted to reflash the provisions, failed, and gave me a new phone. Soo now I'm back to stock nTelos with data and MMS.
> 
> Unsure now if I should even attempt anything more with it, since there seems to be no development for our phone. Thanks for the help!


Glad everything worked out for you. Ntelos roms don't have much bloat anyway. Stock rom rooted is still pretty snappy with a custom kernal and lagfixed. You might not want to mess with your phone a while, I know the feeling but wanted to let you know awsome sause works fine as its based on the generic build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecknogod

So I used the odin flash on my Ntelos Showcase and its back up and running. I have 1 big problem though! It does not have connection to any network. Up at the top of the screen there is a circle with a line through it where it would normally give me how many bars I have for connection. I tried *228 and it says activation failed. Activation doesnt even dial out or make that wierd clicking noise like it used to. Any ideas? Ive tried 2 odin flashes on it and both work but still the same issue. CI500_ACG_EH09_GB_REL.tar and CI500_ACG_FC19_GB_REL_KIES.tar


----------



## JWnSC

Try ##626# make sure your phone # is correct. If it is, click done, your phone should reboot. When i got my phone in the mail, i had to do this everything was correct just not activated.

You can also edit your phones settings through qpst. someone told me about this([email protected]).. ok heres the deal, ##debug# hut ports and turn to hk diag, and turn on dial up networking. Launch qpst config, add new port, then launch service programming. Change what you need to.

Once your phone is working right, read from phone and save to file, then anytime you screw it up, you can restore it.

Needs to be qpst 2.7 build 323

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## tecknogod

Well im back up and running now mostly. I can make and receive calls and text messeges but I have no data connection \ internet for some reason. Any ideas?


----------



## mrsethprice

jvick920 said:


> Thanks for the advice JWnSC. I took my phone back to the nTelos store today, told them I accidentally updated it while roaming. They attempted to reflash the provisions, failed, and gave me a new phone. Soo now I'm back to stock nTelos with data and MMS.
> 
> Unsure now if I should even attempt anything more with it, since there seems to be no development for our phone. Thanks for the help!


True that there isn't much development for this phone (I have the same one) but there is some that I have found. If you want to stay GB then just root it and apply a custom launcher from the market, it's pretty solid from the get go. If you want to try ICS I recommend one of these two as the OP's have updated the radios and provisions to work well on Ntelos...definetely don't flash the wrong carrier or you'll be back in the same boat.

Here are the links to the 2 different roms.

Option 1: here options 2: here


----------

